# Backache before and during pregnancy



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm really struggling with this whole infertility thing especially because so many other things have happened this year to add to the emotional fall out of it all.  Anyway, to top it off I've recently developed a lower back problem and have started to see a physiotherapist. It's in the lower (lumbar) region and sometimes it feels that the muscles are literally locking/spasming. The physiotherapist thinks it is a postural problem (poor core stability) because the muscles are really tight in that area (suggesting I'm using the wrong part of my back to support myself), so I've been furnished with an exercise programme and advice on postural management.

The thing is I also have a fibroid (outside the womb) and a tilted (retroflexed) uterus and I'm worried that theses factors may be the reason I've got backache (or at least a contributory factors) but two physiotherapists and an osteopath maintain the problem is postural (one of my legs is also slightly shorter than the other but apparently that's not unusual)...

My worry is that all this may impact on a future pregnancy in terms of making my back problem worse and it scares me. Im not that old and don't know why I've developed this problem. There are no obvious reasons other than the ones I've mentioned. Has anybody got any advice or experience of back pain and gone on to achieve a pregnancy. I plan to try IVF again in a year or two, but want to get this sorted first.

Thank you


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Gaia, sorry to read that you are in pain, I completely empathise with you there as I too live with chronic back pain. Although you say there's only a little difference, may I suggest that you have your leg length discrepancy corrected (by orthotics (insoles) or shoe modifications) as even a small difference can make a huge impact on muscle imbalance. I suspect that your back pain is on the side of your 'longer' leg as this tends to be the case. Core posture is vital though, so do work at those exercises as it will help you during any pregnancy too. 


I'm here if you need a sounding board or advice


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Little Rie

Sorry for the delay in responding to your reply.

I thought about orthotics and suggested it to my physiotherapist (my mum also recommended it). However, he felt the discrepancy wasn't significant enough and has recommended exercises that address core stability. I'd like to get some orthotics though but not sure how I'd go about it without a referral to the relevant specialist?  Struggling to do my exercises on a daily basis. Strangely I've had no backache for over a week now, which is odd for me. I'm sorry you struggle with this complaint too.  Is there anything you have found to be particularly helpful?


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Gaia, not sure if it helps but I also have fibroids and a retroverted uterus and have never heard or indeed experienced either of those causing back pain.
However I have been dokng Pilates for years and it's a great preparation for pregnancy.
I carried on with Pilates and later yoga during pregnancy, is this something your physio has recommended?
During my pregnancy I started getting sciatic pain and began seeing an osteopath who was very helpful and also diagnosed I had a slight posture misalignment and one leg shorter than the other. I continued with the osteopathy until I went into labour and haven't had back problems since giving birth.
So perhaps you could focus on getting your core muscles stronger, and tackle any possible additional problems once you hopefully get pregnant. Best of luck! X


----------

